# I Wanna raise a baby feral hog....



## deerhunter79 (Sep 26, 2014)

Today, one of my buddies caught a little 15 pound boar hog in his trap. He gave him to me, I'd love to keep him as a pet till he gets eating size. How old do you think he is being 15-20 lbs? What should I feed him? Do I need to nueuter him? If so, how? And he has a nice peice of missing hide on his shoulder, I'm hoping he can heal up soon. Anything I can do to treat this wound? Thanks for any info!


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Sep 27, 2014)

*is it legal?*

Is it legal to make that kind of animal a pet?
For many kinds of wildlife and game animals, (and fish, and birds) it is not, per Georgia law.

http://www.georgiawildlife.com/WildlifeAsPets

But I don't know about feral pigs.


----------



## Millyville Hunter (Sep 27, 2014)

Does not go for feral pigs. Feral pigs have no rights by georgia state law. As far as raising them it is not difficult at all. I raised one from about 5 lbs and was probably 2 weeks old. I feed him goat l milk replacer and oatmeal for a while. Then switched him to pig feed at about 20lbs. Yes I would try to cut him as soon as possible. My help to calm him a bit and will help him grow faster. They will imprint on you strongly and will stay right with you all them time if you have him out of a pen. They can be tough to handle sometimes when playing. Mine loved to try and spar with me but at about 60lbs he was about to strong to handle. In less than a year he was 185lbs. My neighbor took him into the processor. 
As far as his wound it should heal fine. Just try and swab some vasoline on it to keep it protected.


----------



## Bo Webb (Sep 27, 2014)

Go to tractor supply and pick up one of the Storeys guides they should have one specifically about pigs. And build a strong, tight pen. Those things are extremely smart and when he gets bigger he'll be extremely strong. And they do not like being confined. You can give them the freshest water and the all of the sweet corn he can eat and he will still prefer to root up you front yard. Also the pen needs to be big enough to separate feed, water, bedding, and poo.  Don't try to tame it, just feed it, water it, keep its pen clean, and leave it be. If your not accustomed to handling livestock then start reading.


----------



## jmtaylor189 (Sep 27, 2014)

Cut him he will tame down easier to handle and taste better come kill time. Kill at around 200 lbs fed right it will be about 9 months.


----------



## deerhunter79 (Sep 27, 2014)

How do I cut it? Being a14 year old boy idont know if i Can handel cutting off a pigs Jewls LOL. I hear the testicals are higher up so the rubber band method won't work. I don't wanna hurt thelil guy too bad...


----------



## jimbo4116 (Sep 27, 2014)

You need to castrate him asap.  Probably can find a YOUTUBE video. I would get some heavy rubber gloves. Single edge razor blade utility knife works best. Rubber bands will work for tail but not testicles.  And you will need someone to hold him at that size. Treat with some betadine or liquid antiseptic after cutting.

You need to remove the tusk.  Pair of Side Cutters and just crush the tusk as close to the gum as possible.

If you are going to let him roam or have a fenced area you will need to trim his snout or he will root up you yard and root under the fence.  Hogs are hard to keep corraled.

You raise him as a pet with a name and them pork chops will be hard to swallow especially if you have kids.

And wormer don't forget to worm. You can get feed with it mix in.


----------



## joey1919 (Sep 27, 2014)

there are videos on youtube, youre going to need a partner to hold him still, a sharp clean knife, razor blade or scalpel. disinfectant spray and a clean place to keep him till the wound heals.


----------



## deerhunter79 (Sep 27, 2014)

I'm afraid he might root out of the pen, anything I can dotoprevent that?


----------



## jimbo4116 (Sep 27, 2014)

deerhunter79 said:


> I'm afraid he might root out of the pen, anything I can dotoprevent that?



You trim the end of the snout. Might be a YT video on that also.  THis is done by using a sharp knife, a pair of fence pliers and a helper. Don't forget to remove the upper and lower teeth that will become tusks.


----------



## wwpiga (Sep 27, 2014)

*hog ring his snout*

2 hog rings in the snout and he will never root


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Sep 27, 2014)

Hey buddy where in Pike county are you?  I live in Barnesville and might can come help you.


----------



## dick7.62 (Sep 27, 2014)

I don't want you to get into trouble over a wild hog but this is a quote from usda regulations:

 Both State and Federal laws govern disease 
control programs for swine brucellosis and 
pseudorabies in all classes and types of swine. 
Relocating wild pigs without negative blood tests 
for these diseases violates the law.

http://www.fs.usda.gov/Internet/FSE_DOCUMENTS/stelprdb5313597.pdf


----------



## benosmose (Oct 3, 2014)

You can keep him on the property you caught him on. You don't have to cut them either a wild hog won't hardly make 200 pounds in 9 months though if I wanted one to eat I'd go with a Yorkshire they grow fast and taste great feral hogs are fine too though. I'd give him ivermectin and feed him all the bread And cakes he could eat . I get mine from the day old bread stores 26 dollars for a truck load it makes them tAste great. You are gonna prob get attached to it though they are about like a dog.


----------



## LureheadEd (Oct 3, 2014)

We kept one named "Spot" because he had none, just a nice solid black.... He'd follow us like a puppy, let him chase the dogs round and round the couch.... Walked him on a lead, the neighbors thought I was nuts....When it came time ( over 300lbs.) , my then12 year old made us each a commemorative t shirt for the Big Day ...He used a spray can and put one solid black dot in the middle of white t shirts...We ate "Spot Sandwiches" for quite a while....


----------



## Pate55 (Oct 4, 2014)

Just put him in a dog pen with a dog box and feed him hog feed address problems as they come If you plan on eating him I wouldn't put too much money or time in it because pork ain't that expensive to begin with. I speak from experience you will know when it's time for the porker to be made into bacon


----------



## Okie Hog (Oct 10, 2014)

We sometimes catch small pigs in our traps.   They are given to the son of my trapping partner.  He raises those  pigs in an old cotton boll wagon.  The wagon has bales for the pigs to root into,  water, and  food.


----------

